# Mech Vs. Regulated



## Feliks Karp (5/8/16)

So due to an almost Rube Goldberg set of events concluding with a sausage dog colliding with a cup of coffee I am now in need of a mod. 

I've always liked the look and idea of mech tubes, but was wondering with all the fancy new regulated mods, is there any point in getting one?

>>inb4 Safety, I know the safety issues and I'm probably not going to explode unless I do something dumb, which can always happen on a regulated mod if you're dumb with it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (5/8/16)

IMO it depends. I like mechanical mods, because I can regulate my power by my build. Another advantage is there is no pc boards etc. that can damage. I think the only way to break a mech is when someone steel it. Battery safety is very serious for a mech, but just follow the rules and you are sorted. With the new LG HG2 and other trusted batteries I think you are safe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## valdero (5/8/16)

My preference is a good regulated with battery level indication and one that fires immediately on button press, similar to a mech mod. I do also like the semi mech mods with leds to indicate low voltage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (5/8/16)

I love mechs. Infact, I sold off all my regulated mods (besides for my trusted 150W TC Sigelei). 
Especially the SMPL (I have 2)... 
But then again, I am a SMPL guy... my builds are usually limited to 5wrap 24g Dual Kanthal or 6wraps of N80 24g. 

It depends what you are after... obviously safety is major concern with mechs. But otherwise, its like driving a Cobra (or some old muscle car)... just you and your brute machine... no electronics or special mechanics guiding you and making you lazy lol. If you like crazy cool builds like hive wire and staple coils, then mechs are probably not for you (unless you get a cricket or something similar). 

You could possibly get your feet wet first with an unregulated mod instead of pure mech. In an unregulated mod, you will have some voltage drop, but you can acquire some safety features like diodes that only switch with a certain voltage and PTC's that fuse at your desired current limit. If you like its simplicity, then try out a mech.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/16)

I no longer really use any of my mechanical mods because I have so many really nice regulated mods that are a lot safer and the tanks I really like are not suitable on mechs... but that being said when I squonk my preference is for mechanicals like the REO, Custom Classic, Lil Pinch and my J&B mods!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WDE (5/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> So due to an almost Rube Goldberg set of events concluding with a sausage dog colliding with a cup of coffee I am now in need of a mod.
> 
> I've always liked the look and idea of mech tubes, but was wondering with all the fancy new regulated mods, is there any point in getting one?
> 
> >>inb4 Safety, I know the safety issues and I'm probably not going to explode unless I do something dumb, which can always happen on a regulated mod if you're dumb with it.



Bummer on the loosing the mod but this has to be one of the best opening lines to a post I've read.

I like having the option to tweak the wattage on regulated, and a little safety backup is never a bad thing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (5/8/16)

Don't some regulated mods have bypass? My Pico 75w has a bypass mode. Not that I've ever played with it.


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/8/16)

WDE said:


> Bummer on the loosing the mod but this has to be one of the best opening lines to a post I've read.
> 
> I like having the option to tweak the wattage on regulated, and a little safety backup is never a bad thing




She's constantly trying to steal my coffee, which for obvious reasons I try to keep out of her reach, but some one was trying to cut my fence and I ran outside not moving the coffee. I come back and she's on my desk with her face in the coffee, she sees me and gets a fright jumping on to my chair, which makes it start turning so she's stuck now, I dont want her to get hurt so I rush forward trip over a cable, face planting the chair, which makes the dog jump back up on the desk straight in to the cup of coffee, which of course spills all over the mod and knocking it off the desk...leaving me to stare and question if this is real life?

Thanks people for the replies, I guess I have a bit more to consider still.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Don't some regulated mods have bypass? My Pico 75w has a bypass mode. Not that I've ever played with it.



Bypass modes as far as I know (and I may be incorrect) just bypass the regulating functions of the chip, ie: you operate at a raw voltage and giving you a specific wattage based on your build, which in essence is the same as a mech, but you not firing raw straight off the battery in a "basic" circuit.


----------



## Glytch (5/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Bypass modes as far as I know (and I may be incorrect) just bypass the regulating functions of the chip, ie: you operate at a raw voltage based and giving you a specific wattage based on your build, which in essence is the same as a mech, but you not firing raw straight off the battery in a "basic" circuit.


I know very little about mech mods so excuse the stupid question but doesn't that amount to mech mod with safety built in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/8/16)

Glytch said:


> I know very little about mech mods so excuse the stupid question but doesn't that amount to mech mod with safety built in?



No question is stupid. The kind of mech I'm looking at is really just a button that pushes up the battery to complete the circuit by pushing the positive part of the battery on to the atomizer pin, there's basically no wires except for maybe the negative off of the 510, but if I understand tubes properly the negative runs through the body (any one correct me on that?). So basically you get a very tiny amount of delay and stronger vape as there is way less voltage drop.

The bypass removes the regulation on the regulated mod, but the circuit still has to go through the chip with the wires etc. So it gives you the nature of a mech but not really a mech if that makes sense.


----------



## Glytch (5/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> No question is stupid. The kind of mech I'm looking at is really just a button that pushes up the battery to complete the circuit by pushing the positive part of the battery on to the atomizer pin, there's basically no wires except for maybe the negative off of the 510, but if I understand tubes properly the negative runs through the body (any one correct me on that?). So basically you get a very tiny amount of delay and stronger vape as there is way less voltage drop.
> 
> The bypass removes the regulation on the regulated mod, but the circuit still has to go through the chip with the wires etc. So it gives you the nature of a mech but not really a mech if that makes sense.


Thanks. That makes sense about the voltage drop.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (5/8/16)

always liked the wotofo twisted 420 mech!! maybe @Mark121m can give you some more info - Not sure if its a beginner mech or not though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (5/8/16)

Cespian said:


> I love mechs. Infact, I sold off all my regulated mods (besides for my trusted 150W TC Sigelei).
> Especially the SMPL (I have 2)...
> But then again, I am a SMPL guy... my builds are usually limited to 5wrap 24g Dual Kanthal or 6wraps of N80 24g.
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on a SMPL for some time now. I am torn between a Noisy Cricket and SMPL for my first real mech.


----------



## Mark121m (5/8/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> always liked the wotofo twisted 420 mech!! maybe @Mark121m can give you some more info - Not sure if its a beginner mech or not though


Thanks @KimVapeDashian 

So the Twisted420
Has been deemed a Reg Mech with its supposed 0.15.ohm limit

I have built beyond that
0.07.ohm

With being able to run 1 battery 2 or 3 batteries.

Simple to use
Switch on and off 5 clicks
Size and weight of this device is less then the rx200
With and without batteries.

Only a 4.2v device
But with a possible of 312w @ 0.05.ohm build
Battery last even longer then rx200

I'll be selling my smpl Becoz I won't need it anymore.

Maybe my next buy is a Hexohm or antzmod

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (5/8/16)

Mark121m said:


> Thanks @KimVapeDashain
> 
> So the Twisted420
> Has been deemed a Reg Mech with its supposed 0.15.ohm limit
> ...



@Feliks Karp Just be safe! Rather ask if not too sure, good thread!


----------



## Mark121m (5/8/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> @Feliks Karp Just be safe! Rather ask if not too sure, good thread!



Safety as always.
I only use
Samsung 25r
2 500mah 25amp battery


----------



## Cespian (5/8/16)

Caveman said:


> I've had my eye on a SMPL for some time now. I am torn between a Noisy Cricket and SMPL for my first real mech.



The Noisy Cricket is a beast! Just keep that in mind. It uses 2 18650s in series (double the voltage)... the SMPL is a single 18650 tube mech so a lot less beastly. Get the SMPL first (they are ridiculously cheap). Try the EPIC or A-MOD clones and then take it from there. SMPL IMO is like the Reo of tube mechs... never gets old, indestructable and always in demand, so if you dont like it, someone will buy it from you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/8/16)

Thanks @KimVapeDashian and @Mark121m I will keep safety in mind.


----------



## Mark121m (5/8/16)

Cespian said:


> The Noisy Cricket is a beast! Just keep that in mind. It uses 2 18650s in series (double the voltage)... the SMPL is a single 18650 tube mech so a lot less beastly. Get the SMPL first (they are ridiculously cheap). Try the EPIC or A-MOD clones and then take it from there. SMPL IMO is like the Reo of tube mechs... never gets old, indestructable and always in demand, so if you dont like it, someone will buy it from you



If you slightly worried about the Hybrid top of the SMPL.

Get a Kui squonker mod.

Single 18650
Has a very nice 510 connector.


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/8/16)

A few years ago when I was using ego type batteries I used to take the piss out of the guys getting so passionate about their tube mech mods - not the power it provided but their passion for the styling etc of what amounted to a pipe with a switch. This passion was for the SMPL type mods, not the hand crafted, artistic monsters out there.

Then I got such a pipe with a switch, in solid SS and a silky smooth switch. Used this for some 18 months. After breaking from vaping I got a 'modern' all bells 'n whistles temp control mod.

The other day someone wanted a mech mod and I offered to sell mine, but on hauling it out I couldn't. It's a bloody machined pipe, with a switch , beautiful threading. It had character. Someone here was drawing the analogy to a Cobra. Not a bad analogy. My new mods leave me cold, no connection. Just another Toyota. My pipe with a switch is my family, my girlfriend. Go figure.

Anyways, I basically don't use any of the variable features on a mod for everyday vaping, only when testing juice. May as well just build my coil to control my power.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian (5/8/16)

Mark121m said:


> If you slightly worried about the Hybrid top of the SMPL.
> 
> Get a Kui squonker mod.
> 
> ...



Bro, isnt the KUI built with plastic? I had the honour of holding one before (a buddy bought those kits Vape King had). The battery contacts were shoddy, the body was flimsy and the 510 pin was not spring loaded. Maybe just the one I saw...


----------



## Mark121m (5/8/16)

Cespian said:


> Bro, isnt the KUI built with plastic? I had the honour of holding one before (a buddy bought those kits Vape King had). The battery contacts were shoddy, the body was flimsy and the 510 pin was not spring loaded. Maybe just the one I saw...


Really weird 
Buy the kui I held and Vaped on for a week.

Was steel case.
510 was amazing.
No juice leaked in by the 510.

Button was abit bad.
Otherwise I was happy



Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> A few years ago when I was using ego type batteries I used to take the piss out of the guys getting so passionate about their tube mech mods - not the power it provided but their passion for the styling etc of what amounted to a pipe with a switch. This passion was for the SMPL type mods, not the hand crafted, artistic monsters out there.
> 
> Then I got such a pipe with a switch, in solid SS and a silky smooth switch. Used this for some 18 months. After breaking from vaping I got a 'modern' all bells 'n whistles temp control mod.
> 
> ...



That's kind of what my mind brings up that a mech tube is a kin to a nice rat rod or a classic muscle against the regulated audis and bmws, all nice cars but there's an unbeatable aura in the rat rod. I wont lie that's part of why I want one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mark121m (5/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> That's kind of what my mind brings up that a mech tube is a kin to a nice rat rod or a classic muscle against the regulated audis and bmws, all nice cars but there's an unbeatable aura in the rat rod. I wont lie that's part of why I want one


It's funny how

When I pull my Twisted420 out.
Ppl will vape on it or try it out.

But if I take my Smpl out
Ppl run. Alot of ppl are scared Becoz they don't understand.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (5/8/16)

Cespian said:


> Bro, isnt the KUI built with plastic? I had the honour of holding one before (a buddy bought those kits Vape King had). The battery contacts were shoddy, the body was flimsy and the 510 pin was not spring loaded. Maybe just the one I saw...


I think you are referring to the Terminator BF mod (Squonking Owl) which was made of plastic

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (5/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> So due to an almost Rube Goldberg set of events concluding with a sausage dog colliding with a cup of coffee I am now in need of a mod.
> 
> I've always liked the look and idea of mech tubes, but was wondering with all the fancy new regulated mods, is there any point in getting one?
> 
> >>inb4 Safety, I know the safety issues and I'm probably not going to explode unless I do something dumb, which can always happen on a regulated mod if you're dumb with it.



I have always preferred mech mods over regulated mods, and always will. But it comes down to personal choice.

For a mech tube mod, and I have more than a few of them, the GP PAPS are my top self, especially the X's. I have 10 GP PAPS and one of their GP Piccolo's, several of their Heron, Spheroid and SnP tanks, and endless spares for all of them. Their design, precision machine work and attention to detail is as good as good gets. They are not cheap gear, but it is gear that will last a lifetime. Buy once and you'll never need to buy again (unless you go nuts like I did).

Top of the X's is the TiX, a titanium special edition/unicorn that was only made once in very low numbers, and that will never be made again. Out of the estimated 3000 people worldwide wide that wanted one on TiX Sale day when the gates opened despite the much higher price in comparison to the SS and LUX X's (cost equal to about your current R7700 back then), only 99 have them . And 10 of those stayed with the company owner, employees, their Euro and USA vendors, support staff, etc. I scored #11 with all its included extras, and it is still brand new.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (5/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> She's constantly trying to steal my coffee, which for obvious reasons I try to keep out of her reach, but some one was trying to cut my fence and I ran outside not moving the coffee. I come back and she's on my desk with her face in the coffee, she sees me and gets a fright jumping on to my chair, which makes it start turning so she's stuck now, I dont want her to get hurt so I rush forward trip over a cable, face planting the chair, which makes the dog jump back up on the desk straight in to the cup of coffee, which of course spills all over the mod and knocking it off the desk...leaving me to stare and question if this is real life?
> 
> Thanks people for the replies, I guess I have a bit more to consider still.



Mate, have you ever considered a career as a comedy script writer? Am sure you would get plenty of work...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/8/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, have you ever considered a career as a comedy script writer? Am sure you would get plenty of work...


 I often think my life is a joke...thanks for clearing that up hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/8/16)

I'm not going to compare the two (mech vs regulated) but if you were to put both in front of me to choose one from, I'll go with the mech mod all day long. Unless it was a cheap mech, in which case ill grab the regulated mod to sell and then buy a decent mech mod later on 

I think, for me, the simplicity of mech mods is what draws me to them, that and the fact that most mech mods are aesthetically beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (5/8/16)

Cespian said:


> The Noisy Cricket is a beast! Just keep that in mind. It uses 2 18650s in series (double the voltage)... the SMPL is a single 18650 tube mech so a lot less beastly. Get the SMPL first (they are ridiculously cheap). Try the EPIC or A-MOD clones and then take it from there. SMPL IMO is like the Reo of tube mechs... never gets old, indestructable and always in demand, so if you dont like it, someone will buy it from you


Many thanks for the insight. The fact that the Noisy Cricket is series is the thing that has kept me from getting it thus far. I will take your advise to heart and get me an SS SMPL to start off with. It will pair so nice with my SS Tsunami

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/8/16)

+ 1 on the SMPL. I have 2 and they have been going for over a year. I have 6 mechs including a REO and only one regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/8/16)

I use both mechanical and regulated - pretty equally
Regulated for basic workhorse vaping and when at the computer
Reo mostly on the mech side for flavour and evenings

I find they are both good and have their purpose for me. 

I do love the more direct feel of the mechanical - its asif the coil is being powered directly and i do often feel the vape is a bit smoother as a result. Not a major difference but i can pick it up and i do like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jellytot (8/8/16)

thing you got to be really careful for is the positive pin of your tank, since it will be pretty much make direct contact with the battery if it is not adjusted right or not made for mech/hybrid it'll puncture the battery and it will explode. Most of the exploding mod horror stories you hear are people who used the wrong tank on a hybrid mod and fooked the battery and then are too ashamed or ignorant to admit it, so when you see the news story "my ecig just exploded, i dunno what happened durr durr"


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/8/16)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and help. I ended up going for a regulated mod, I really loved the idea of the mech, but ultimately just couldn't afford it and I needed to get the mod ASAP. I know there are alot of decent clones out there, but for my own reasons I would feel bad. I will save up eventually for a nice tube.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

